

New Paper Airplane Distance World Record - mhb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/us-news-blog/2012/feb/28/joe-ayoob-paper-airplane-world-record

======
1point2
Wow, that was pretty cool. I wonder if the climb to a stall early on in the
flight is part of the typical flight profile, and if the design of the
aircraft is optimized to deliver that profile. Anyone know?

